# Anti TPO High 1.5 years ago



## snowbell (Aug 4, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could help me understand my lab values and maybe shed some light on if I could have a thyroid problem. About 1.5 years ago I was visiting India and on the suggestion of a naturopath got my Anti TPO tests done. I didn't have any problem at that point and had gone to see her because of some acne on my face. When the tests results came, my Anti TPO was a little high. TSH was within the normal range at that point. Here are the values:

THYROPEROXIDASE AB
78.6 U/ml (normal range < 60.)

TSH 
0.78 (normal range 0.35 - 5.50)

I have had my Anti TPO and TSH checked two times since then at an interval of about 6 months each time and they have been normal. I have been taking some herbal medicine from that naturopath. However, I have been dealing with extreme fatigue and some brain fog for about a year. I was afraid that it could be my thyroid but the doctors rule out that possibility since my Anti TPO has been less than 1 and TSH as normal , twice now. They have however found my Iron and vitamin D level to be low, which they think is the reason for my fatigue and brain fog.

Maybe I am just paranoid but some days I feel that my throat hurts a little. It feels like a sore throat. I talked to my doctor recently and she touched my throat to check thyroid. According to her my thyroid did not feel swollen at all.

I would really like some input if this could still sound like a thyroid problem ? I have recently put on about 4-5 pounds of weight in last 2 months which has been really hard to lose. Here are my most recent Anti TPO and TSH values:

THYROPEROXIDASE AB 
<1 (std range 0 - 8)

TSH, WITH REFLEX (November, 2010)
1.262 (std range 0.465 - 4.68)

TSH, SENSITIVE - 2 months ago
0.670 (std range 0.300 - 5.00


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

snowbell said:


> I was wondering if someone could help me understand my lab values and maybe shed some light on if I could have a thyroid problem. About 1.5 years ago I was visiting India and on the suggestion of a naturopath got my Anti TPO tests done. I didn't have any problem at that point and had gone to see her because of some acne on my face. When the tests results came, my Anti TPO was a little high. TSH was within the normal range at that point. Here are the values:
> 
> THYROPEROXIDASE AB
> 78.6 U/ml (normal range < 60.)
> ...


Ferritin and Vitamin D seem to down regulate in persons w/autoimmune disease. We see a lot of this.
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-04/arf-vdm040809.php

Also, my understanding is that while a person should have TPO, they should not have antibodies to TPO.

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Also, I do think that it would be wise to get at the very least, a sonogram and at the very best RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to make sure you do not have cancer.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx


----------

